# Tissot Tissonic



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Evening everyone

i haven't been active for a while but was hoping someone could advise re my Tissot Tissonic. 
I realise these are not expensive watches but to me it was the first watch I bought using my first wage. 
i bought it from watches of Switzerland in Southampton. 
First issue it hasn't been worn in a while so will need a service. What sort of ball park cost is this?

it's a dated model, stainless steel and it's missing its bezel. Are these replaceable/obtainable?

Thanks in advance

Russ


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You will struggle to find a bezel, but buying a dead watch on eBay is probably the only way to find one. I have a Tudor that is missing the bezel and I ordered some 316L stainless (906L wasn't available) and I am going to try and turn my own design.

www.electric-watches.co.uk is probably the best place in the world to look after the service.


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> You will struggle to find a bezel, but buying a dead watch on eBay is probably the only way to find one. I have a Tudor that is missing the bezel and I ordered some 316L stainless (906L wasn't available) and I am going to try and turn my own design.
> 
> www.electric-watches.co.uk is probably the best place in the world to look after the service.


 Thank you, yes I'm tracking a few watches. Looks like it could end up as an expensive watch!!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Tdz840 said:


> Thank you, yes I'm tracking a few watches. Looks like it could end up as an expensive watch!!


 Every one we love, ends up expensive.

Nothing ticks forever and we keep them ticking, sometimes it costs more than they are worth or more than we can give them.. those are the ones that end up "waiting".


----------

